#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜狼和漫畫名!!

## 猖狼 亞魂

這是我最近迷上的某部漫畫XD
真是越看越入迷呀!!
看到他獸化(?)時我真是嗨到最高點了!!XD

圖(我只剪兩張)


(我私心的只剪了他的部分，沒把整個跨頁剪下來XD)



猜猜看吧!各位!請說出他的全名!(不要只講姓氏喲!)
猜完後去把這部看一下XD(喂!)

----------


## 仴小維仴

漫畫名:吞噬人間

至於他全名嗎

是不是佐佐木明OAO?

我沒看過這漫畫

不過我會看的>W<
---------------------
剛剛看完了

不過好像還沒完結

整個不錯看>W<

----------


## 猖狼 亞魂

噹噹啷噹當~!!!XD

仴小維仴同學!!恭喜你答對啦~!!!>▽<

沒錯!這位就是"吞噬人間"的"佐佐木明"醫生!!!XD

順便放一下他的平常樣貌~



目前還沒完結沒錯!
但真真的很好看XD!!

以上~!☆

----------

